# Knucklehead Plans



## Draw-Tech (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi all

Almost done, a little work on the oil system, throttle linkage, and then to build. If you want to see the guts, download dwf viewer at autodesk.com its free, and if nothing else you can play with the model. I am using the flywheel from my 4 Cylinder, to give some momentum, and cooling.
PS The file is to big 4 MB if you want the file drop me a PM

Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## hedgehog (Jun 28, 2014)

very nice  drawing there.  i would like to follow the build if you post it


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi All

Been working a lot on the Cam and push rods, going pretty good, all I Have to do is time the valves to the cam. Got the gears figured, added a starter motor with brushes, to convert to a generator once the motor is running. Included a dwf file in the zipped file,to view the model, download the dwf viewer from autodesk.com look on the first page at the lower left, as soon as I have finished I will post the full dwf. To view, and measurements can be taken. (Warning)  I change things a lot, so no guarantee, and no promises. This is not the final drawings. If anybody has a chart to show the cam angle between the (4) cams, it would help a lot. By the way the flywheel diameter is 2.8"
  Jack
  Draw-Tech 






View attachment Knucklehead_V-Twin_Gear_Trane.pdf


View attachment KH_Gears.zip


----------



## necchiom (Jul 28, 2014)

With compliment! Nice project.


----------



## Swifty (Jul 28, 2014)

Very nicely drawn, a few prints of that framed would make any workshop look great.

Paul.


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey All

Updated oil system

Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jul 29, 2014)

That's some nice work Jack!

John


----------



## Cabbagestack (Feb 3, 2018)

Draw-Tech said:


> Hi all
> 
> Almost done, a little work on the oil system, throttle linkage, and then to build. If you want to see the guts, download dwf viewer at autodesk.com its free, and if nothing else you can play with the model. I am using the flywheel from my 4 Cylinder, to give some momentum, and cooling.
> PS The file is to big 4 MB if you want the file drop me a PM
> ...


 

I see a few jpegs but no plans. What's the deal ??


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 4, 2018)

Cabbagestack said:


> I see a few jpegs but no plans. What's the deal ??


 
They're available at THIS LINK


----------



## john williams (May 27, 2018)

hi ,is there an issue with the above as it just come up with a error message


----------



## Cogsy (May 29, 2018)

john williams said:


> hi ,is there an issue with the above as it just come up with a error message


The new forum has a different link so the old one is broken, try THIS LINK.


----------



## minh-thanh (May 30, 2018)

Very nice drawing .


----------



## john williams (May 31, 2018)

hi cogsy many thanks for the info,have got them  
john


----------

